# 2018 Trek Domane SL



## Rashadabd

Am I reading this correctly? Does the SL version of the Domane now have the front AND rear decouplers/Isospeed?

https://www.trekbikes.com/us/en_US/...l/domane-sl-6/p/1460000-2018/?colorCode=black

Edit: I confirmed that it does have both now (and in 2017), which makes it seem like a really good value....


----------



## JSR

Rashadabd said:


> Edit: I confirmed that it does have both now (and in 2017), which makes it seem like a really good value....


Reducing the the price $1,000 does improve the value a bit.

FWIW- a guy in the local Trek shop speculated that price changes are due to mfrs' anxiety over the upcoming entry of Canyon into the US market.


----------



## Rashadabd

JSR said:


> Reducing the the price $1,000 does improve the value a bit.
> 
> FWIW- a guy in the local Trek shop speculated that price changes are due to mfrs' anxiety over the upcoming entry of Canyon into the US market.


That could easily be the case. Either way, I like it. Trek is basically priced at the level of Giant and Fuji now on everything except the Madone. You add Canyon to the mix, and that's a nice set of options for consumers. Specialized and the Italian brands seem to be still going in the other direction. All the nice new models appear to be $4000 or higher for them.


----------



## gaff

almost 35% reduction in the price of the Domane SL frameset on the US site.

Interested if this is extended worldwide.


----------



## Chader09

The revised SL is quite a nice bike for the money. The front IsoSpeed is not quite as functional as the Roubaix Futureshock, but it sure is better than nothing and some people may actually prefer the difference.


----------



## JSR

Chader09 said:


> The revised SL is quite a nice bike for the money. The front IsoSpeed is not quite as functional as the Roubaix Futureshock, but it sure is better than nothing and some people may actually prefer the difference.


Agreed re: Futureshock v IsoSpeed. And the Roubaix seat cluster, which doesn't get enough ink IMO, is also trick. If the Roubaix had the sweet Rovals found on the SL 6 Disc I'd probably be riding Specialized now. That, and if the LBS was more enthusiastic about winning my business.


----------



## Rashadabd

Chader09 said:


> The revised SL is quite a nice bike for the money. The front IsoSpeed is not quite as functional as the Roubaix Futureshock, but it sure is better than nothing and some people may actually prefer the difference.


Agreed. At $1550 for the frameset, what's not to like? I was looking at an Emonda or a Litespeed Ti frameset as a potential upgrade to my Ridley, but this one is starting to win me over, especially since the Trek shop is the closest to my place by a significant margin and the people that work there are way laid back and super cool.


----------



## Rashadabd

Right now, my favorite option (by a long shot) is to get the SL Frameset, switch over my 105 5800 and some of my components from my Ridley and then add a new Isocore or some other handlebar and a set of the new $1200 Bontrager carbon wheels or Chain Reaction Cycles Prime 50mm tubeless carbon clinchers. I will probably just do it a piece at a time and keep riding the Ridley or the Emonda while I am upgrading. I am going to go ahead and call this my final decision. Time to pull my pennies together and put this puppy in action!


----------



## Rashadabd

Here's a good review of the SL. It also discusses how much value the rear slider found on the SLR adds, etc.

Trek Domane SL6 review - BikeRadar USA


----------



## Rashadabd

Actual weight of an SL Disc version. I am guessing a rim brake bike is a pound or so lighter with similar wheels and components.


----------



## Drone 5200

Thanks for sharing these. Did that video really say the disc version could accomdate a 38 tire? 

You've got Domane on the brain, and so do I. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rashadabd

Drone 5200 said:


> Thanks for sharing these. Did that video really say the disc version could accomdate a 38 tire?
> 
> You've got Domane on the brain, and so do I.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No problem. That's exactly what the man said. Which means you could actually get away with running the disc version in a number of gravel events. That's so crazy. Lol, I absolutely suffer from Domane-itis right now. It's a bad butt set of wheels man.


----------



## Rashadabd

One more (SLR this time):


----------



## JSR

Rashadabd said:


> I am going to go ahead and call this my final decision. Time to pull my pennies together and put this puppy in action!


"As it is written, so shall it be done."


----------



## Rashadabd

jsr said:


> "as it is written, so shall it be done."


lol!


----------



## Drone 5200

I like those videos. This one is good too. It's pure trek propaganda, I know. But still fun...

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=OP80n76nz4Y


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetdog9

I just rode a 2017 Domane SL 6 for a week, it was a nice bike but didn't feel like it was any more comfy over bumps than my Scott Addict.

Edit: I would note that the Bontrager Speed Stop brakes worked great.


----------



## Drone 5200

The video says that ISO speed is proprietary. So I guess they have it patented. Anyone know? That would explain why nobody has copied it yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chader09

Drone 5200 said:


> The video says that ISO speed is proprietary. So I guess they have it patented. Anyone know? That would explain why nobody has copied it yet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Google knows:

https://bikeip.com/2015/05/28/treks-patents-isospeed-tech/

Patent US8857841 - Bicycle frame with passive seat tube pivot joint - Google Patents


----------



## Rashadabd

Drone 5200 said:


> I like those videos. This one is good too. It's pure trek propaganda, I know. But still fun...
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=OP80n76nz4Y
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's definitely some serious marketing in there, but I enjoy it anyway. I tested the original Domane when it came out, so I feel like I have a good idea of what I am getting into. I dig it.


----------



## Drone 5200

You may have seen my post on Domane vs Emonda. For a while I though I wanted traditional but this is warming up to me a lot. I'll share more thoughts on that in the other thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmchapple

I'm considering a Domane but coming from Madone type geometry. I am concerned about the tall head tube and short reach. Am I over-analyzing? Have any of you ridden a Domane? What's your impression of the overall fit/feel?


----------



## Chader09

Start by looking at your current setup:
Stem length and angle, spacers under the stem, reach and stack of your frame.

Then compare the reach and stack of the Domane and see if you can adjust stem length, angle and spacer to match fit... if that's your goal.

There are online calculators Tha make doing these comparisons easier.

Stack and reach calculator
GearInches.com » Bike Geometry Comparator
Bicycle Calculator - compare frame sizes and calculate head angle


----------



## JSR

jmchapple said:


> I'm considering a Domane but coming from Madone type geometry. I am concerned about the tall head tube and short reach. Am I over-analyzing? Have any of you ridden a Domane? What's your impression of the overall fit/feel?


When I first rode the Domane I had the distinct impression of the cockpit being somewhat in my face, perhaps moreso than any of the endurance bikes I looked at. If I was still young and supple I may well have chosen a more aggressive setup. Of course, with a change to the stem a compromise could be found.


----------



## Drone 5200

jmchapple said:


> I'm considering a Domane but coming from Madone type geometry. I am concerned about the tall head tube and short reach. Am I over-analyzing? Have any of you ridden a Domane? What's your impression of the overall fit/feel?


I'm in the same situation. Coming from a 5200 geometry in size 62 and considering Domane H2. In my size the head tube is higher by 4.5 cm (not including that headset cap) on the Domane which means to keep a similar fit I will have to slam the stem on the Domane. But I think that's probably a good thing since I plan to keep this bike for many years and I think the stem might just creep up over time as I presumably become less flexible with age. Whats going to affect the handling more I think is the longer wheel base and slacker head tube of he Domane. I do also have access to my son's Roubaix (in my size) which has similar geo to the Domane and when I try it the longer wheel base is noticeable. The Roubaix feels like it wants to stay going straight, and doesn't turn quite as quickly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rashadabd

Like I said, I test rode the original when it first came out. I was looking for something to replace a 2011-2012 Cervelo R3 and I had no issues with the geometry. I think increased stability is usually a good thing for most recreational cyclists (particularly on tricky descents), especially if you are not racing crits or something like that. This bike is stiff enough, light enough, and fast enough to do whatever you want with it at a high level, but it seems to add in an extra level of comfort that is a nice addition for us aging folks out there (I'm 43). I'm clearly biased, but the simple fact of the matter is that pretty much everyone that threw their leg over this bike in the last couple of years has raved about it. I say find a way to test it and find out if it is for you.






Tested: Trek Domane SLR RSL | Bicycling

Trek Domane SLR review - Cycling Weekly

Review: Trek Domane SLR 6 | road.cc

Testing the 2017 Trek Domane SLR 7 Disc - Peloton Magazine


----------



## jmchapple

Chader09 said:


> Start by looking at your current setup:
> Stem length and angle, spacers under the stem, reach and stack of your frame.
> 
> Then compare the reach and stack of the Domane and see if you can adjust stem length, angle and spacer to match fit... if that's your goal.
> 
> There are online calculators Tha make doing these comparisons easier.
> 
> Stack and reach calculator
> GearInches.com » Bike Geometry Comparator
> Bicycle Calculator - compare frame sizes and calculate head angle


Thanks for the info. I have looked a lot at TT, HT, Reach. I haven't considered Stack much. The Domane has a longer TT, shorter Reach and taller HT. I would maybe use a longer stem.


----------



## Rashadabd

Another rim brake review for those that are interested:

Trek Domane SLR 9 | Cyclist


----------



## Rashadabd

I stopped by the shop to check out the 2018 Domane SL with 105 today. They didn't have my size and there were thunderstorms, so I only looked at it in the shop, but I REALLY liked the bike. I was supposed to be checking out a 2018 Synapse at the same time, but the sales guy was wrong and what he thought was a 2018 was actually a 2017. That kind of stunk, but seeing the Domane in person made the trip worth it.


----------



## Rashadabd

Interesting endurance bike comparison test. 

The best road bike for any weather and any season – 10 Endurance Bikes in Review | GRAN FONDO Cycling Magazine


----------



## Drone 5200

Rashadabd said:


> Interesting endurance bike comparison test.
> 
> The best road bike for any weather and any season – 10 Endurance Bikes in Review | GRAN FONDO Cycling Magazine


They liked the Domane except for the pads on its rim brakes. Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rashadabd

Drone 5200 said:


> They liked the Domane except for the pads on its rim brakes. Haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, here's the accompanying video. My guess is that most people that like the Domane would be just as happy on some of the other bikes unless they really need the extra comfort provided by Isospeed (or Futureshock). The Canyon looks good too as does the new Synapse that wasn't in the test probably because it just came out.


----------

